# Involved in a hit and run not at fault accident with no ride share insurance..help!



## DontGoToPaterson (Mar 15, 2019)

last night was side swiped by a driver as I was dropping off a passenger. 100% not at fault. after pulling over...the other driver blamed me then she drove off without the police coming. I got her license plate. 

I live in NJ and have liberty mutual and am not covered by rideshare. 

I filed a claim with my insurance provider but I'm now in a predicament with UBER

they took me offline and now want documentation of everything. i guess the passenger reported it? I don't know how they knew right way.

either way what do I do with uber? if i report it with them, do they go to my insurance company and they drop me and won't cover me?

BTW, the car is fine except the rear passenger door is scraped and my rim is scraped as well. 

also, since I won't be able to drive for a while, would I be able to sue this driver for lost wages assuming they catch them (and i don't have rideshare insurance)?


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

you rolled the dice and you lost


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Did you report the hit and run to police. If so she her if not you will get nothing from right you insurance or uber


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

You'll need to get a police report and then goto a greenlight hub. They will have you take pics of the car to show it's not too messed up to drive it. If you choose to repair the car you may need to pay the deductable. Hopefully the hit and run driver will be found at fault and you can pocket the money from the repairs for tires brakes and or other mechanical repairs. Good luck!


----------



## DontGoToPaterson (Mar 15, 2019)

Of course I called the police. I have a police report and everything. My question is what do I do with uber. Will they tell my insurance company etc....


----------



## Uber Arnie (Nov 5, 2016)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> Of course I called the police. I have a police report and everything. My question is what do I do with uber. Will they tell my insurance company etc....


Just keep letting them know you need to get back online immediately so you can service poo rides. They'll be happy and get you back online.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> Of course I called the police. I have a police report and everything. My question is what do I do with uber. Will they tell my insurance company etc....


As long as you didn't slide Drop Off customers tap, Uber insurance should come in play ($1000 deductible though). You should report to Uber and they are going to work with your insurance company Only if you have full coverage insurance. If you have no fully coverage, It would be on you alone.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> I live in NJ and have liberty mutual and am not covered by rideshare.


Do you have full coverage or just liability?


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Run home and lock the door! Whatever you do, DON'T call your insurance company or the Police! After a few days slowly exit your home and nonchalantly waltz over to Walmart and buy a can of spray paint that somewhat matches your car color. Exact paint match isn't necessary since you are using the car to Uber. Then, you're good to go!


----------



## DontGoToPaterson (Mar 15, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> Do you have full coverage or just liability?


Full


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

*Uber Provides (Some) Auto Insurance Coverage&#8230; When The App Is On*

Uber requires all of their drivers to have car insurance, and provides supplemental insurance coverage, but only while the app is on. Here's how it works: When the Uber app is off, a driver is covered by their own personal car insurance. When the Uber app is turned on, a low level of liability insurance becomes active. When a trip is accepted, a higher level of coverage kicks in and remains active until the passenger exits the vehicle. Previously Uber had only offered coverage when a passenger was in the car, but the company updated their policy after a series of accidents which resulted in various lawsuits.

Lyft and some of the other ride-sharing services point to the $1 million per incident excess liability coverage that certain states require them to carry. The policies are designed to deal with liability claims, which a driver's insurance doesn't cover. But these policies won't cover a driver's car - you must rely on your own personal auto insurance policy.

*UberX Drivers May Also Need A Commercial Driver's License ( Some states )*

If you drive for UberX or a similar service, whenever you pick up a passenger you are driving professionally. Even though you are an independent contractor, some states will consider you to be a commercial driver. While each state's laws are different, UberX and Lyft drivers should be aware that your state may require you to have a commercial driver's license. (Note: Some states only require drivers to have a commercial license if they drive as a full-time occupation.) Check with your state's DMV for their requirements.

If your state requires you to have a commercial driver's license when driving for Uber, you could be subject to prosecution if you get into an accident and don't have a commercial license, even if you have a commercial auto insurance policy. Things may soon get less complicated though. Several insurance companies have recently created unique auto policies that are tailored specifically to drivers of Uber, Lyft, etc. These insurance plans are currently only available in select states, but provide an alternative to a traditional commercial auto insurance policy.

This is from Uber website..

Ride request accepted and on trip
*On your way to pick up a rider and during a trip*
While you drive to pick up a rider after accepting a request and during an Uber trip, you are insured for three things in case of a covered accident:
*1. Third party liability coverage*
Insures bodily injuries or damages you've caused to your riders, people in other vehicles, pedestrians, or property. Coverage limits vary by state but are at least $1,000,000.
*2. Uninsured or underinsured motorist bodily injury coverage*
This insurance covers you and anyone else in your vehicle in case of an accident where another driver is at fault, but does not have sufficient insurance. This also covers hit and run accidents where the at-fault driver cannot be identified. Coverage limits vary by state, but are at least $250,000 per accident.
*3. Contingent collision and comprehensive coverage*
As long as you maintain comprehensive and collision coverage on your personal auto insurance, Uber's insurance will kick in and provide physical damage coverage for your car up to its actual cash value, regardless of who is at fault.
There is a $1,000 deductible that you must pay first before this coverage applies.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> Full


Was the rider IN your car when your car got hit?


----------



## DontGoToPaterson (Mar 15, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> Was the rider IN your car when your car got hit?


Yes but I filed with my insurance and I didn't tell them about uber.

Here's the dmg, very minor


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> Yes but I filed with my insurance and I didn't tell them about uber.
> 
> Here's the dmg, very minor


Damage was at passenger's side. Unless it were one way street and you were parking at left curb, it would be you at fault. Door might cost around $900 if it was too bad. Deductible is higher than repair cost. Why you want to claim insurance?
You don't even know who the hit and run driver was unless you figure out owner address yourself by helping of police, running the license plate number. Knock on the door and explain the house owner, here I am whose car got hit and run be your car last night, let's share insurance information. So I could contact to your insurance company. 
Do you think you could do that? I know I wouldn't. Unforeseen outcome could come.

Just save your time on talking to insurance company, and you should try to fix yourself as shown in video.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Your insurance company is allowed to request information from ride share companies in most states. Just hope that your insurance doesn’t get info and drops you because of it.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

WHY, are the second paragraph above, and then in #3, are Totally contradicting each other.

Second paragraph- 'will not cover drivers car'
#3, Uber will pay after $1000 deductible?

Which is it??????????????


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

The Texan said:


> WHY, are the second paragraph above, and then in #3, are Totally contradicting each other.
> 
> Second paragraph- 'will not cover drivers car'
> #3, Uber will pay after $1000 deductible?
> ...


Because member Wildgoose is either dumb in the way he made his post or playing a game.

If you go back to read his post, everything ABOVE "This is from Uber website.." is from an entirely different website trying to explain in plain English to a certain extant about insurance and rideshare companies. 

What that paragraph is talking about is LIABILITY insurance which is different than comp/collision insurance. LIABILITY insurance coverage is exactly what it seems, covering LIABILITY for actions the at fault party caused to others. LIABILITY insurance NEVER covers damages to the AT FAULT party whether physical damages to a vehicle or medical damages to the person. Damages to the at fault party's vehicle would only be covered under comp/collision coverage.

https://www.answerfinancial.com/insurance-center/how-does-car-insurance-work-for-uber-drivers


----------



## DontGoToPaterson (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm just going to go to the hub tomorrow and get it sorted out.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> I'm just going to go to the hub tomorrow and get it sorted out.


Well, since you already filed a claim with your own insurance provider, if you do file with Uber and Uber's provided insurance, you will be technically committing insurance fraud. But aside from that, what are you going to tell your insurance provider if you want to stop that claim? Problem is even if you stop it, the accident is now a part of your record and WHEN (not if) they find out you were doing rideshare at the time...

PEOPLE PLEASE do your research and ask questions BEFORE a problem occurs or before you act after a problem has occurred.


----------



## DontGoToPaterson (Mar 15, 2019)

BigJohn said:


> Well, since you already filed a claim with your own insurance provider, if you do file with Uber and Uber's provided insurance, you will be technically committing insurance fraud. But aside from that, what are you going to tell your insurance provider if you want to stop that claim? Problem is even if you stop it, the accident is now a part of your record and WHEN (not if) they find out you were doing rideshare at the time...
> 
> PEOPLE PLEASE do your research and ask questions BEFORE a problem occurs or before you act after a problem has occurred.


so w hat do you recommend? don't go to uber until I gt the claim and fix the car THEN go to UBER when everything is done?

can't I Just go to UBER and tell them my insurance is handling it I don't need your insurance? why would they want to go through insurance?


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

If the passenger comes back and tries to make a claim for medical, what are you going to do then? Your personal insurance won’t pay for a passenger’s medical claims because you were a commercial driver at the time. They are very likely to come back to you with an insurance fraud charge.


----------



## DontGoToPaterson (Mar 15, 2019)

Uberbrent said:


> If the passenger comes back and tries to make a claim for medical, what are you going to do then? Your personal insurance won't pay for a passenger's medical claims because you were a commercial driver at the time. They are very likely to come back to you with an insurance fraud charge.


I doubt the pax does this. anyhow what do you recommend I do since I already filed a claim with my insurance company.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Go to Uber since the passenger already reported it to them after he talked to them and they take over the claim you just call your insurance company and cancel a claim tell him you a ride-sharing worst thing that happens is they won't renew your policy and you get another insurance end the story. Ubers deuctable is 
$1,000 so you liable for that. In
the future anytime you have a passenger in the car and have an incident like that you go through Uber

People never go through your personal insurance if you have an accedent while app is on it is insurance fraud and they will drop you. Unless you have your own rideshare coverage or commercial insurance. You go through Uber or Lyft.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> I doubt the pax does this. anyhow what do you recommend I do since I already filed a claim with my insurance company.


1. Go through Uber
2. Start looking for a new insurance company and get a rideshare endorsement, because chances are your current company will drop you.
3. Hope your current insurance does not cancel you for fraud, because not having insurance means Uber won't cover damages either.

Please keep us posted of the results as this insurance issue of not having rideshare insurance comes up often and I don't recall any real world experiences being posted.


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> Of course I called the police. I have a police report and everything. My question is what do I do with uber. Will they tell my insurance company etc....


Why don't you have Rideshare insurance? It's 17$ a month through state farm


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> Please keep us posted of the results as this insurance issue of not having rideshare insurance comes up often and I don't recall any real world experiences being posted.


I have posted before about what exactly happened to a neighbor's son.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> Yes but I filed with my insurance and I didn't tell them about uber.
> 
> Here's the dmg, very minor


So insurance fraud probably. That means you just lost all rights to compensation from insurance and there is even a small possibility of jail time. You're in quite the predicament now -- especially if they outright asked you if you did rideshare and you lied. If they didn't ask you may still be OK (on some sense) in that you could tell them before they find out.

The problem with further rolling the dice and betting your insurance company won't find out is that this is getting harder and harder to pull off because Uber is more often contacting insurers. They recently even did a driver legal agreement (the exact name escapes me at the moment) where they specifically mentioned that they had the right to contact your insurer to verify insurance.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

How'd you make out?

BTW, there is the same thread with the same advice in NJ subforum:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/got-...ance-not-at-fault-advise.318775/#post-4865699


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> Yes but I filed with my insurance and I didn't tell them about uber.
> 
> Here's the dmg, very minor


Damage cosmetic, but still annoying. You are looking at around $2850.00 total in damage. But please don't go to Billy Bob's Washing Machine and Body Shop Repair. Use the recommended shop from the insurance company.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

what happened with this? i wouldnt have filed a claim. i would have paid out of pocket and gotten rideshare insurance asap


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> last night was side swiped by a driver as I was dropping off a passenger.
> 
> they took me offline and now want documentation of everything.


If you want to keep driving for Uber, give them the information they are looking for, honesty is ALWAYS the best policy.


----------

